# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si jane Femrat shqiptare ne realitetin e sotshem

## Dito

Ju pershendes ju te gjitheve qe lexoni kete teme. Mendoj se kjo teme do zgjoje interesin tuaj? 
Femrat sot ne shqiperi kane emancipimin me te madh qe kane pasur ndonjehere. Por a jane vertet femrat shqiptare ne lartesine e duhur per ta merituar kete respekt dhe emancipim!? Une mendoj jo, per arsyet me te thjeshta. Nuk shoh shume femra shqiptare te vleresojne vertet vetveten, nuk shoh femren shqiptare qe vertet te jete kerkuese qofte dhe mbi aspektin me te thjeshte moralin e saj. Me vjen vertet keq kur shoh femren shqiptare me veprime te tilla si pirja e duhanit, alkolit, etj Ne rruget e Tiranes dal shpesh pasi Tirana ishte endrra ime e hershme, dhe me vjen keq te them qe shoh femra gati te zhveshura ose edhe ato qe vishen skane pike stili apo shije, por shoh nje ekstravagance te shfrenuar qe se kam idene ku do ti coje. Le te flas pak per sjelljen e femrave shqiptare, Shpesh me bie rasti ti takoj mjaft ne rruge, ne pune, te them te drejten edhe une qe jam mashkull nuk pergjigjem dot si femrat e sotshme shqiptare. Pergjigjet tipike dhe pershendetjet e femrave sot neper rruget tona: Ai: ckemi Djana, Ajo: ho plako,
Ai: Si ke kaluar Vera, Ajo: Palle ariu lale. etj Qe mos ju flas me per fjalorin e pasur mbi banalitetin qe posedojne. Me vjen vertet keq tek I shoh qe po shtohen kaq shume ky tip femrash tek ne. Me ka marre vertet malli te degjoj zerin e embel femeror te nje vajze shqiptare, Me ka marre malli vertet te shikoj qe kur une ti ngul syte nje femre te bukur ajo te reagoje me kthimin e kokes ne krahun tjeter ose te me shmanget, por sot femrat te ngulin syte me keq se meshkujt dhe te japin dhe ndonje te share qe sta prêt mendja, Psh He mer palle cke qe shqyen syte.Nuk e di por them qe femrat sot mendojne si te shtyjne kohen dhe te plotesojne deshirat e tyre, qe jo rrallehere jane te shfrenuara. Te shikosh nje alamet vajze ulur prane teje ne local tek pi nje paket te tere cigare dhe pi dopjet e pijeve njera pas tjetres sikur te ishin uje, kjo te ben te plasesh dhe te mendosh keshtu do jete bashkeshortja ime! Se doli muhabeti I lokaleve, Femrat sot jane aq te zonjat sa kane per borxh te pijne dhjete kafe ne dhjete locale te ndryshme, si nuk lodhen xhanem. As im ATE qe eshte pensionist dhe qe rri gjithe diten ne kafe nuk jam merr dot per orare lokalesh femrave tona te mrekullueshme. Kam menduar shpesh dhe per shkaqet qe po I cojne femrat tona te bukura drejt ketij degjenerimi total dhe besoj ka vetem nje emer, Financa e dobet e tyre.
Goca ju ka daja si shpirt, pak me femra ne sjelljen tuaj dhe po patet gje kunder ketyre qe thashe ja ku me keni pergjigjuni. 

Mbase kjo teme do ndeze debat por une Odeoni ju them, Vajza, Goca, Cika, perseri ju dua shume, jeni vertet te mira.

Ne qofte se bota ka lindur nga nje trill i zotit, atehere gruaja eshte qenia tek e cila krijuesi i larte ka dashur te paraqese si me te mire anen e paparashikueshme te natyres se saj misterioze.

----------


## Piranha

> Ju pershendes ju te gjitheve qe lexoni kete teme. Mendoj se kjo teme do zgjoje interesin tuaj? 
> Femrat sot ne shqiperi kane emancipimin me te madh qe kane pasur ndonjehere. Por a jane vertet femrat shqiptare ne lartesine e duhur per ta merituar kete respekt dhe emancipim!? Une mendoj jo, per arsyet me te thjeshta. Nuk shoh shume femra shqiptare te vleresojne vertet vetveten, nuk shoh femren shqiptare qe vertet te jete kerkuese qofte dhe mbi aspektin me te thjeshte moralin e saj. Me vjen vertet keq kur shoh femren shqiptare me veprime te tilla si pirja e duhanit, alkolit, etj Ne rruget e Tiranes dal shpesh pasi Tirana ishte endrra ime e hershme, dhe me vjen keq te them qe shoh femra gati te zhveshura ose edhe ato qe vishen skane pike stili apo shije, por shoh nje ekstravagance te shfrenuar qe se kam idene ku do ti coje. Le te flas pak per sjelljen e femrave shqiptare, Shpesh me bie rasti ti takoj mjaft ne rruge, ne pune, te them te drejten edhe une qe jam mashkull nuk pergjigjem dot si femrat e sotshme shqiptare. Pergjigjet tipike dhe pershendetjet e femrave sot neper rruget tona: Ai: ckemi Djana, Ajo: ho plako,
> Ai: Si ke kaluar Vera, Ajo: Palle ariu lale. etj Qe mos ju flas me per fjalorin e pasur mbi banalitetin qe posedojne. Me vjen vertet keq tek I shoh qe po shtohen kaq shume ky tip femrash tek ne. Me ka marre vertet malli te degjoj zerin e embel femeror te nje vajze shqiptare, Me ka marre malli vertet te shikoj qe kur une ti ngul syte nje femre te bukur ajo te reagoje me kthimin e kokes ne krahun tjeter ose te me shmanget, por sot femrat te ngulin syte me keq se meshkujt dhe te japin dhe ndonje te share qe sta prêt mendja, Psh He mer palle cke qe shqyen syte.Nuk e di por them qe femrat sot mendojne si te shtyjne kohen dhe te plotesojne deshirat e tyre, qe jo rrallehere jane te shfrenuara. Te shikosh nje alamet vajze ulur prane teje ne local tek pi nje paket te tere cigare dhe pi dopjet e pijeve njera pas tjetres sikur te ishin uje, kjo te ben te plasesh dhe te mendosh keshtu do jete bashkeshortja ime! Se doli muhabeti I lokaleve, Femrat sot jane aq te zonjat sa kane per borxh te pijne dhjete kafe ne dhjete locale te ndryshme, si nuk lodhen xhanem. As im ATE qe eshte pensionist dhe qe rri gjithe diten ne kafe nuk jam merr dot per orare lokalesh femrave tona te mrekullueshme. Kam menduar shpesh dhe per shkaqet qe po I cojne femrat tona te bukura drejt ketij degjenerimi total dhe besoj ka vetem nje emer, Financa e dobet e tyre.
> Goca ju ka daja si shpirt, pak me femra ne sjelljen tuaj dhe po patet gje kunder ketyre qe thashe ja ku me keni pergjigjuni. 
> 
> Mbase kjo teme do ndeze debat por une Odeoni ju them, Vajza, Goca, Cika, perseri ju dua shume, jeni vertet te mira.
> 
> Ne qofte se bota ka lindur nga nje trill i zotit, atehere gruaja eshte qenia tek e cila krijuesi i larte ka dashur te paraqese si me te mire anen e paparashikueshme te natyres se saj misterioze.


ajo qe ke thene me lart eshte e vertete dhe une qe kthehem nje here ne 2 vjet ne shqiperi e kam ndjere shume kete ndryshim te femres......dhe gjeja qe me ben pershtypje eshte qe me nje kafe arrijne te pijne edhe nje pakete cigare......une personalisht mendoj se kjo eshte nje rryme e re e shoqerise qe mund ta quajme edhe mode, si e folura ne dialekt, perdorimi i shprehjeve te cunave dhe marrja ne dore e situates ne mardheniet djale-vajze.....besoj dhe shpresoj qe te jete kalimtare......
per keqkuptime drejtohuni tek odeoni.....lol

----------


## Dito

Mire qe me mbeshtet mendimin hde une do pranoj kusuret e mija. Po pse me rras dhe te tuat mer daje, oj drejtohuni ke Odeoni thote :buzeqeshje:  Piranha shendet e pare vlla se femrat e dine vete se ku jane sot.

----------


## mbreta

pajtohem me ty plotesisht, dhe besoj se kjo eshte thjeshte nje degjenerim i femres shqipetare, kjo vije si rrjedhoje e asaj se femrat tona i moret me te kqijat nga perendimi e jo me te mirat qe duhej ti merrnin. Femrat tona te zhveshura te droguara, kjo eshte nje gje qe duhet luftuar deri ne fund nga familja dhe shoqeria.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mire E Kishte Shoku Sulo Po Ama Ne Fund E Drodhi Dhe Ai  :i ngrysur:  Kujdes Se Mos Ju Bejne Ndonje Gje Juve Te Dyve Se Skam Ku Ju Gjej Pastaj :P Argumentat Ishin Shume Mbreselenes Si Dhe Shume Te Verteta  :buzeqeshje:  


Vazhdoni Edhe Me Tej Me Kete Teme Se Do Ta Shikoni Se Do Nxirrni Ndonje Gje Ne Drite :P(shaka) 


Me Respekt Clay_More

----------


## Dito

> Mire E Kishte Shoku Sulo Po Ama Ne Fund E Drodhi Dhe Ai  Kujdes Se Mos Ju Bejne Ndonje Gje Juve Te Dyve Se Skam Ku Ju Gjej Pastaj :P Argumentat Ishin Shume Mbreselenes Si Dhe Shume Te Verteta  
> 
> 
> Vazhdoni Edhe Me Tej Me Kete Teme Se Do Ta Shikoni Se Do Nxirrni Ndonje Gje Ne Drite :P(shaka) 
> 
> 
> Me Respekt Clay_More



Clay_More si po kalon ti mer kajmakliu dajes :buzeqeshje: 

Qe sdo nxjerr gje ne drite une e di fare mire, por te pakten te mesojme dhe pranojme realitetin e hidhur ose te embel. 

Ciaoo Clay_More.

----------


## Beni_Sh

per femrat shqipare e keni fjalen, ncncncncnncncnc femrat shqiptare ne ditet e sotme jan si ylli

----------


## Dito

> per femrat shqipare e keni fjalen, ncncncncnncncnc femrat shqiptare ne ditet e sotme jan si ylli


Nuk po i shaj tu bofte daja po icik kritike jo me shume :buzeqeshje: 

Masanaja kerkoj ene falje una se jom burre i urte.

----------


## Puhiza

E c'eshte nje femer ne fund te fundit? Ajo qe ekspozohet me shume, ajo qe lakmohet me shume, ajo me te cilen abuzohet me shume...
Femra shqiptare nuk ka asgje me shume e asgje me pak se femrat e huaja. Thjesht ato ndodhen ne nje periudhe tranzicioni si vete vendi ne te cilin ato jetojne. Gjithcka ne Shqiperi te ben te sillesh si vajzat tona, e ne fakt jo te ben, por te detyron. Lokalet superluksoze, pasiguria, stresi, mungesa e besimit ne vetvete, mungesa e shembujve te mire, problemet mes brezave, vakuumi i aktiviteteve argetuese, mungesa e komunikimit me boten, me te tjeret... ka shume e shume gjera pra qe i detyrojne ato ta ngushtojne jetene e tyre me tri ore te mira tualet para pasqyre e me karvanin e mundimshem te thithjes se adhuruesve. 
Vertet mund te kemi nostalgji per te shkuaren, per veshtrimin e njome te vajzave, per aromen e livandos, per floket e pakatranosur, per gjithcka te mire qe mbartnin. Por kohet kane ndryshuar...Ndoshta kjo eshte nje periudhe kalimtare dhe cdo gje do te jete me mire ne te ardhmen por ndryshimi duhet te vije me pare ne teresine e gjerave dhe jo vetem ne shembuj konkrete. Sa e fuqishme mund te jete nje grua shqiptare per te ndryshuar kete realitet te hidhur? 
Megjithate te shpresojme se gjerat do te permiresohen dhe se meshkujt shqiptare do te mund te gjejne serish dritherimat e dikurshme. Tirana ne fakt nuk eshte vetem "blloku", ka plot vajza te mira qe punojne, studiojne e qendrojne larg ketyre "veseve". Nuk keni pse shoqen e jetes ta kerkoni ne vende ku nuk ndiheni mire sepse as keto vajza nuk do ndiheshin mire me ju. Kjo eshte jeta, rruget ndahen dhe rrallehere bashkohen....
miqesisht 
puhiza

----------


## Puhiza

E c'eshte nje femer ne fund te fundit? Ajo qe ekspozohet me shume, ajo qe lakmohet me shume, ajo me te cilen abuzohet me shume...
Femra shqiptare nuk ka asgje me shume e asgje me pak se femrat e huaja. Thjesht ato ndodhen ne nje periudhe tranzicioni si vete vendi ne te cilin ato jetojne. Gjithcka ne Shqiperi te ben te sillesh si vajzat tona, e ne fakt jo te ben, por te detyron. Lokalet superluksoze, pasiguria, stresi, mungesa e besimit ne vetvete, mungesa e shembujve te mire, problemet mes brezave, vakuumi i aktiviteteve argetuese, mungesa e komunikimit me boten, me te tjeret... ka shume e shume gjera pra qe i detyrojne ato ta ngushtojne jetene e tyre me tri ore te mira tualet para pasqyre e me karvanin e mundimshem te thithjes se adhuruesve. 
Vertet mund te kemi nostalgji per te shkuaren, per veshtrimin e njome te vajzave, per aromen e livandos, per floket e pakatranosur, per gjithcka te mire qe mbartnin. Por kohet kane ndryshuar...Ndoshta kjo eshte nje periudhe kalimtare dhe cdo gje do te jete me mire ne te ardhmen por ndryshimi duhet te vije me pare ne teresine e gjerave dhe jo vetem ne shembuj konkrete. Sa e fuqishme mund te jete nje grua shqiptare per te ndryshuar kete realitet te hidhur? 
Megjithate te shpresojme se gjerat do te permiresohen dhe se meshkujt shqiptare do te mund te gjejne serish dritherimat e dikurshme. Tirana ne fakt nuk eshte vetem "blloku", ka plot vajza te mira qe punojne, studiojne e qendrojne larg ketyre "veseve". Nuk keni pse shoqen e jetes ta kerkoni ne vende ku nuk ndiheni mire sepse as keto vajza nuk do ndiheshin mire me ju. Kjo eshte jeta, rruget ndahen dhe rrallehere bashkohen....
miqesisht 
puhiza

----------


## Dito

> E c'eshte nje femer ne fund te fundit? Ajo qe ekspozohet me shume, ajo qe lakmohet me shume, ajo me te cilen abuzohet me shume... Tirana ne fakt nuk eshte vetem "blloku", ka plot vajza te mira qe punojne, studiojne e qendrojne larg ketyre "veseve". Nuk keni pse shoqen e jetes ta kerkoni ne vende ku nuk ndiheni mire sepse as keto vajza nuk do ndiheshin mire me ju. Kjo eshte jeta, rruget ndahen dhe rrallehere bashkohen....


Puhiza te pershendes:

Normalisht sepse shikoheni me shume lakmoheni me shume deshiroheni me shume andaj ju them pakez me femra :i ngrysur:  Vertet sme vjen mire te shoh asnje vajze ne pozicionin negativ sepse ju konsidoroj KRISTALE dhe kristalet po u thyhen nuk ngjiten e dashur. Nuk fola ne temen time vetem per bllokun ne tirane por ne pergjithesi, shkoni ne durres , elbasan, korce, shkoder, e njejta gje vajza gjysme lakuriq ne rruge qe une i mbiquaj gjys te gatshme :buzeqeshje:  Nejse uroj te jete vertet kalimtare kjo periudhe pasi ky brez ma hengri corben e prishur.

Me respekt Odeoni.

----------


## green

Femrat sillen sipas kerkesave te meshkujve! Eshte llogjike. Cdo veprim ka nje reagim pasues. Femra shqiptare, menyra si prezantohet ajo ne shoqeri, eshte nje pergjigje e menyres se si eshte trajtuar(e shkuara) dhe sesi po trajtohet (e tashmja) dhe sesi tmerrohet tek mendon se do vazhdoje te trajtohet (e ardhmja) dhe se c'kerkesa paraqiten kundrejt saj. Te gjithe e kemi jetuar realitetin e sotem shqiptar ku femres (nuk dua ta zgjas me analiza) i duhet te mbijetoje gjithandej --- shoqeria eshte e kalbezuar, meshkujt jane driteshkurter, 50 vjecari shtypes - ne te cilin edhe pse femra ishte ajo qe uli kurrizin perseri ishte po ajo qe mbante mbi kurriz gjithe fleterrufete dhe akuzimet e nje shoqerie prezantuar dhe udhehequr totalisht nga meshkujt. Dhe sic e shohim, ASGJE S'KA NDRYSHUAR!!   :sarkastik:  
Jo te gjitha femrat, dhe jo te gjithe njerezit, jane te forte si personalitete qe te dalin kunder rrymes. 99% e njerzve shkojne me rrymen, perkedhelen dhe hane dhe shpulla nga te shkuarit me rrymen. 
Gabimi kryesor qe bejme ne njerezit eshte se kerkojme shume vetem nga te tjeret. Po si mund te kerkosh nga te tjeret po nuk kerkove nga vetja.
Mendoni mire per kete fjaline e fundit. Eshte e lehte te dalesh me akuza qe sherbejne dhe si justifikime per veten, por eshte e veshtire dhe shume e larte te dalesh me analiza duke filluar nga vetja dhe pastaj duke kaluar tek te tjeret.

greenflower  :Lulja3:

----------


## dallandyshe

Beni qejf goca... ju kemi si shpirt... dridheni cigaren.... po mundet pijeni dhe me llull ...kujdes nga semundjet. Moralin e shesin lire  njerzit e pamorale.
Keni fatin te jetoni ne klime me temeratura te larta (te rini jo gjysem te zhveshme por krejt)se ketu ku jam une edhe ne gusht mbulohemi me velenxe cobani.  :uahaha:

----------


## Dito

> Beni qejf goca... ju kemi si shpirt... dridheni cigaren.... po mundet pijeni dhe me llull ...kujdes nga semundjet. Moralin e shesin lire  njerzit e pamorale.
> Keni fatin te jetoni ne klime me temeratura te larta (te rini jo gjysem te zhveshme por krejt)se ketu ku jam une edhe ne gusht mbulohemi me velenxe cobani.


Pa dashur te bej polemike me ty dua te them disa fjale. Odeoni nuk eshte per idene e nje femre te ndrydhur gaboheni ne kete aspekt, une jam per larmine e jetes dhe seriozitetin e saj. Flisni mbi njerzit e pamoralshem! Le te themi se doni te thoni qe une jam nje i pamoralshem gje e cila vihet ne dyshim sepse sme njihni, nejse ta marrim se une jam i pamoralshem dhe shes moral ok! te pakten une bej dicka me vlere shes moral dhe jo vrer. Besoj ky veprim i nje te pamoralshmi duhet te vleresohet minimalisht.

Dallendyshe lexo kendveshtrimin e nje odeoni mbi femrat me sinqeritetin qe me karakterizon: Njoh mjaft femra qe dine te vishen bukur dhe i pergezoj. Preferenca qe kam une Odeoni eshte per femrat qe ndjekin moden klasike dhe ate sportive.
Me vjen mire tek shoh disa koleget e mija me kemisha, e xhaketa siper tyre. Me funde siper gjurit por jo aq sa te nxjerrin te mbathurat ne shesh. Me vjen mire tek shoh nje femer te veshe nje pulover sportiv dhe xhinsa te ngushta apo pantallona sportive, Keto jane femrat qe dine ceshte jeta. Me vjen mire tek shoh nje femer te veshur thjeshte dhe me rroba te shtrejta po qe perseri quhet e thjeshte sepse nuk e tepron me lakuriqesine.

Me respekt Odeoni.

----------


## Hyllien

Po kur mashkulli ben si zagar, ska se si dhe femra te filloj ta dredhi ndryshe muhabetin. Normale eshte. Njof sa e sa shoke ne Shqiperi qe dashnoret e tyre po bejne shkolle te pakten e ata zbejn shkolle hic, sepse e kan menjen te parja e shpejte a ku di un tjeter. Te pakten pall ariu pall ariu po i shkolle e bejne, nje ambicje e kane.

Po te marr dhe shembullin e Beratit. Ne Berat ne 97 ka ndodhur nje nga gjerat me te hidhura qe njef historia jone. Te gjitha vrasjet qe kane ndodhur ne Berat, madje dhe brenda familjes kane te bejne me femrat, dhe menyra barbare se si i trajtojshin, i cojshin prostituta, perdhunojshin etj etj. Ska cte bej femra, boll po ben dhe kaq. Nese mashkulli mburret dhe gjithmone ka qene boshti i familjes, tani ai vetem bosht nuk eshte, dhe si rrjedhoje femra do vertitet tek dicka relative te ndryshueshme gjithmone, se sa tek nje figure solide qe i mungon.

----------


## Bërrnutsi

Nuk janë të tëra femrat  të mangësuara në moral.
Çdo rast duhet marrë si i tillë pra jo të përgjithësosh tërë shoqërinë femërore të sotme shqiptare.
Unë besoj se femra shqiptare është tepër e emancipuar në qytete  por nuk do thoja të njëjtën gjë për fshatrat e zonat më të izoluara rurale ku akoma ndikon mentaliteti i vjetër i paraardhësve tanë.
Është e drejtë që femra sot nuk gëzon privilegjet dhe të drejtat e saja që i takojnë ligjërisht dhe moralisht.
Nuk është e kënaqshme kur sheh 2 zv.kryetare të Parlamentit femra (Çeço dhe Topalli) kur realisht në vetë Parlamentin që ato drejtojnë nuk gjen të paktën as edhe një femër deputete.
Femra shqiptare sot është e emancipuar , ajo ka pavarësinë dhe mentalitetin e një femre të vendeve perëndimore.
Problemi qëndron se disa nga to nuk dijne ose janë të privuara ta shfrytëzojnë këtë emancipim.
Përqindja më e lartë e punonjësve të administratës publike janë femra por cili është roli i tyre në këto administrata?
Lindin probleme të ndryshme lidhur me këtë diskutim.

- Të marrim shembullin e vetë forumit ku ne debatojmë.

Sa femra në kët forum diskutojnë rreth Politikës , çështjeve ndërkombëtare , etj etj?
Do thoja që numri është i mospëlqyeshëm.
Shumica e anëtarëve femra këtu me sa kam vënë re preferojnë të diskutojnë më tepër rreth botës së artit dhe letërsisë , aktualiteteve shoqërore dhe vogëlsirave të kësaj natyre megjithëse këto nuk duhen marrë si vogëlsira.
Kështu duke u bazuar nga kjo dalim të konkluzionit se është vetë femra shqiptare që zgjedh të jetë e tillë.
Ndoshta kapaciteti i saj intelektual ka preferenca të ndryshme nga ne meshkujt.

- Të marrim rastin tjetër më konkret , atë të jetës së përditshme.

Mendoni ju se mashkulli shqiptar me karakterin e tij të tendencuar nga pikpamja mbizotëruese kundrejt femrës do e pëlqente që vetë femra të ishte më lart se ai?

Nuk besoj se PO.

E pra, këtu lind problemi tjetër që ngrita më lart i cili është privimi që i bëhet femrës shqiptare.

Kam vënë re disa herë në kët forum që anëtarë meshkuj tregojnë arrogancë dhe dobësi të theksuar kur debatojnë me femra të mprehta në mendime dhe opinione , me karakter të fortë dhe të palëkundur.
Këtu qëndron edhe problemi themeltar.
Përse ne si meshkuj shqiptar duhet të intimidohemi nga intelekti i një femre në vënd që ta përshëndesim dhe ta përgëzojmë atë femër për atë që ajo është?
Pasi siç thashë mentaliteti i mashkullit shqiptar është ai i mbizotëruesit dhe kjo është tepër e gabuar.
Një femër mbizotërohet nga intelekti yt dhe jo arroganca dhe përbuzja.

---------

Përsa i përket femrës dhe morali që ajo përdor , ndikon shoqëria në veprimet dhe mendimet e saj.
Ne si shoqëri duhemi kritikuar.
Përgjegjësia e vetë femrës është faktori kyç në lidhje me kët problem.
Por , kohët kanë ndyshuar , gjërat lëvizin me orët dhe ditët.
Është e natyrshme do thoja rrëmbimi që i bëhet mendjes së një femre kur ajo vërtitet nga luksi dhe gjërat që asaj i duken të domosdoshme megjithëse domosdoshmëria e tyre bazohet nga lakmia për të qenë më lart se të tjerët.

----------


## Rebele

> Me vjen vertet keq kur shoh femren shqiptare me veprime te tilla si pirja e duhanit, alkolit, etj Ne rruget e Tiranes dal shpesh pasi Tirana ishte endrra ime e hershme, dhe me vjen keq te them qe shoh femra gati te zhveshura ose edhe ato qe vishen skane pike stili apo shije, por shoh nje ekstravagance te shfrenuar qe se kam idene ku do ti coje.


Duke marre parasysh qe femrat shqiptare sapo kane dale nga thundrat e opresionit, eshte natyrale qe edhe demokracine/emancipimin e marrin nga kembet.  
Duhanin/pijen/ekstravagancen e perdorin thjesht si kompensim apo celebrim te "lirise" 
harrojne qe keto jane thjesht superficiale...ka gjera te tjera si liria e fjales dhe te drejtat e barabarta me burrin qe u kane munguar

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Dallendyshe lexo kendveshtrimin e nje odeoni mbi femrat me sinqeritetin qe me karakterizon: Njoh mjaft femra qe dine te vishen bukur dhe i pergezoj. Preferenca qe kam une Odeoni eshte per femrat qe ndjekin moden klasike dhe ate sportive.
> Me vjen mire tek shoh disa koleget e mija me kemisha, e xhaketa siper tyre. Me funde siper gjurit por jo aq sa te nxjerrin te mbathurat ne shesh. Me vjen mire tek shoh nje femer te veshe nje pulover sportiv dhe xhinsa te ngushta apo pantallona sportive, Keto jane femrat qe dine ceshte jeta. Me vjen mire tek shoh nje femer te veshur thjeshte dhe me rroba te shtrejta po qe perseri quhet e thjeshte sepse nuk e tepron me lakuriqesine.
> 
> Me respekt Odeoni.


Odeon 
Ky eshte stil i femrave qe ti preferon, dhe kjo nuk do te thote qe femra e perkryer te jete pikerisht kjo keshtu, sepse perkryeshmeria s'ka perkufizim. 
Dikush preferon e joshet nga femra klasike, dikush nga femra moderne, dikush nga femra sportive, dikush nga nje koktej e te gjitha stileve etj. 
E rëndësishme është nga cfarë joshet  e kënaqet femra vetë  në stil e veshje, i cili është kodi i parë i komunikimit  për  shoqërinë e sotme.

Me këtë që po them më sipër nuk do të thotë që femra shqiptare nuk duhet të bëjë përpjekje për përmisim stili a komunikimi. Larg nga kjo, cdokush duhet të jete në cdo moment kërkues ndaj vetes për të arritur në një stad të kënaqshëm pse jo të përkryer në lidhje nivelin e shoqërisë ku jetojmë. 







> Cyclotomic 
> 
> Po kur mashkulli ben si zagar, ska se si dhe femra te filloj ta dredhi ndryshe muhabetin. Normale eshte. Njof sa e sa shoke ne Shqiperi qe dashnoret e tyre po bejne shkolle te pakten e ata zbejn shkolle hic, sepse e kan menjen te parja e shpejte a ku di un tjeter. Te pakten pall ariu pall ariu po i shkolle e bejne, nje ambicje e kane.



Jam 100% dakort me diskutimin tënd. Të paktën ato femra bëjnë një përkjeje për tu integruar në jetë.

Elna.

----------


## Dito

> Odeon 
> Ky eshte stil i femrave qe ti preferon, dhe kjo nuk do te thote qe femra e perkryer te jete pikerisht kjo keshtu, sepse perkryeshmeria s'ka perkufizim. 
> Dikush preferon e joshet nga femra klasike, dikush nga femra moderne, dikush nga femra sportive, dikush nga nje koktej e te gjitha stileve etj. 
> E rëndësishme është nga cfarë joshet  e kënaqet femra vetë  në stil e veshje, i cili është kodi i parë i komunikimit  për  shoqërinë e sotme.
> 
> Me këtë që po them më sipër nuk do të thotë që femra shqiptare nuk duhet të bëjë përpjekje për përmisim stili a komunikimi. Larg nga kjo, cdokush duhet të jete në cdo moment kërkues ndaj vetes për të arritur në një stad të kënaqshëm pse jo të përkryer në lidhje nivelin e shoqërisë ku jetojmë. Elna.



Elna:

Mbi ato qe shprehem normalisht nuk jane pikpamje individi dmth vetem te mijat, por te pergjithesuara dmth nga shume meshkuj. Nejse une po flas mbi parimin kryesor, ku shkojne femrat e sotme me minifunde qe u tregon dhe te brendshmet, ku shkojne femrat tona gati gjysem te gatshme per krevat sepse mjafton ti terheqesh nje lidhez dhe i bien te gjitha poshte :buzeqeshje: . Elna nuk e kam idene se ku jeton por normalisht nese jetoni ne shqiperi vetem te jeni e verber te mos shikoni cka them une. Odeoni nuk dha nje preference arkaike pasi sportiviteti dhe klasikja hyjne tek modernet e dashur. Nderthurja me pelqen edhe mua dhe per kete sju kundershtoj.

----------


## Dito

> Duke marre parasysh qe femrat shqiptare sapo kane dale nga thundrat e opresionit, eshte natyrale qe edhe demokracine/emancipimin e marrin nga kembet.  
> Duhanin/pijen/ekstravagancen e perdorin thjesht si kompensim apo celebrim te "lirise" 
> harrojne qe keto jane thjesht superficiale...ka gjera te tjera si liria e fjales dhe te drejtat e barabarta me burrin qe u kane munguar


Rebele ju pershendes:

Pikerisht ju me kuptuat thelbin e idese sime, komplimenta jo per arsyen qe me mbroni idete por  qe vertete kuptuat thelbin e ceshtjes femer ne realitetin shqiptar.

Emancipimi them se ka arritur dhe mjaft bile, te pakten ne marrdheniet bashkeshortore sepse ato jane thelbesoret besoj. Ne dashuri apo ambjente  pune  jane ne nje tjeter kendveshtrim per te cilin smarr guximin te flas pasi ka shume per tu bere.

----------

